# Elite TI 9 deal



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Just picked up a Elite TI 9 from bass pro with total scan for $599.99. I thought that alone was a great deal then the they gave me a $50 gift card and are going to install it for free. Not sure if there is any left but definitely worth looking.


----------

